# iPower issues



## SmokeyJoe (21/10/16)

Meh, well im a bit miffed.

4 weeks ago I thought i spoil myself and buy a run around mod. So i opted for the eleaf iPower out of the evic vtwo as they only had the vtwo in that funky pink/red color (also eleaf was much cheaper since im cash strapped being a single dad to two wonderful kids).

Soooo . . . .

Day one: Loved the mod, great battery life, looks awesome and feels great in the hand

Day two: I wanted to throw it against the wall. Keeps miss firing, battery starting to get loose inside the casing even though i handle it like a newborn baby

Day three: Fire button's nice clicking feel is gone, have to press the crap out of the button to get it to fire

Lesson learnt: Never buy eleaf again. I thought i learnt my lesson with all the issues I had with the 20 and 30w that came out years ago. I hoped that eleaf would have upped their quality control, but alas this is not the case. Unfortunatly im stuck with the mod, the vendor wants to book the mod in for 2 weeks to check if its indeed faulty before replacing it, since this is my only mod, i cant part with it

Ok, im finished venting. im going for a puff, that is if my thumb doesnt break off from pressing the firing button like a mad man. Otherwise ill just throw some juice on table and use a lighter, inhaling the fumes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/10/16)

I've had the same issue with my fire button... got swapped out and still fire button is crap, have to push it straight in for it to fire, no rattling on mine tho. The fire button is killing me slowly...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/10/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I've had the same issue with my fire button... got swapped out and still fire button is crap, have to push it straight in for it to fire, no rattling on mine tho. The fire button is killing me slowly...


I feel your pain. I think i need to setup a eLeaf support group, like the AA, except we'll have copious amount of alcohol to drown our sorrows

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (21/10/16)

Sorry to hear this @SmokeyJoe, I have had only good experiences with my eleaf mod. It's been over 2 months and the only complaint I have is a tiny nic or 2 on my battery cap paint finish after continuous daily use.

I bought a pico, and will happily buy another and maybe 1 more after it... I feel really bad you have such issues. Good luck and I hope the vendor can help you get it sorted.


----------



## Anneries (21/10/16)

Never had any issues with mine, except the other day when I updated the firmware, to change the interface font, cable was a bit loose, so soft-bricked it. Wouldn't switch on. A quick, "hold all buttons" reset it and I was vaping again.

The only issue I have is that the paint on the top and bottom caps chip like nothing else and the overall finish doesn't like my pockets, looks "scuffed". Other than that, operationally, it never missed a beat in two months.

Hope someone can help you out with a loan mod if you decide to check in your mod.


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (23/10/16)

Mine is working 100% sofar no miss fire, loose battery ect. Tho it's still 3 days old so will see how it goes.. Touch wood on that

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (23/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Meh, well im a bit miffed.
> 
> 4 weeks ago I thought i spoil myself and buy a run around mod. So i opted for the eleaf iPower out of the evic vtwo as they only had the vtwo in that funky pink/red color (also eleaf was much cheaper since im cash strapped being a single dad to two wonderful kids).
> 
> ...


Bummer. I love my melo tank but I never bought an e-leaf mod,and thanks to your warning I never will.


----------



## KZOR (23/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Otherwise ill just throw some juice on table and use a lighter, inhaling the fumes


No matter how I imagine this scene there is always a desperate man in it. 
Had a good laugh ...thanks.
Sorry that your mod is giving you hassles. Maybe it is like my old beetle ....... always minor issues but kept driving.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/16)

KZOR said:


> No matter how I imagine this scene there is always a desperate man in it.
> Had a good laugh ...thanks.
> Sorry that your mod is giving you hassles. Maybe it is like my old beetle ....... always minor issues but kept driving.


Im thinking of starting a journal with all the issues the ipower has given me, something like . . . 

Dear Diary,
Its been two weeks, and no matter how hard or soft i press her button, i cant get her coil to heat up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Naz (24/10/16)

Thanks for this post. I was just going to buy two today, one for me and one for my bil but now I'm not so sure. I have read a few negative reviews on the net regarding this mod, maybe I should look at something else.


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (6/11/16)

UPDATE: started having issues when I turn the iPower on where it misfires... if I wait for a few seconds then it's fine. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------

